#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  função em PHP - arquivo existe?

## whinston

existe alguma função em PHP pra ver se o arquivo existe?

----------


## jweyrich

http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.file-exists.php

----------


## whinston

valeu cara !!! - if (file_exists($filename))
tava fuçando no php.net atrás disto e achei outras funções legais:

http://br.php.net/manual/pt_BR/function.file.php
// Le um arquivo em um array. Nesse exemplo você pode obter via HTTP para obter
// o código fonte HTML de uma URL.
$lines = file ('http://www.exemplo.com/');

----------


## whinston

quando não existe, aparece:


Warning: Division by zero in /vol/www/html/whinston/restrito/executa.php on line 14

pra retirar isto apenas mudando no php.ini ?

----------


## jweyrich

heheh, é realmente útil em ambientes controlados ou internos.
Mas é melhor deixar os "\f\o\p\e\n wrappers" desativados. Principalmente se for um servidor de hospedagem.

Estranho esse erro, nunca aconteceu comigo.
Dá uma pequisada no google por "file_exists"+"Division by zero in"
Talvez o usuário não tenha permissão pra acessar o arquivo..

E se puder, cola o código pra podermos dar uma olhada.

----------

